# Window express up problem



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

installer could have possibly gotten the switch wet...


----------



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

If I recall, the owners manual has listed how to reset the express up. Sounds like the position memorized as fully up is actually higher so the window is going, hitting the true top and then backing up as if it is hitting an obstruction (the top of the door)


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

scidork said:


> If I recall, the owners manual has listed how to reset the express up. Sounds like the position memorized as fully up is actually higher so the window is going, hitting the true top and then backing up as if it is hitting an obstruction (the top of the door)


I agree, I remember reading that too.


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

Is the express up option available on all models? I have the LS and thought express down was the only option..


----------



## icey (Jun 17, 2011)

I assume you need to pull the battery to do that? I read in the manual the procedure and tried it without pulling the battery and it didn't work. Before I do that what all am I going to have to reset after I reconnect it?


----------



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

You could ring up onstar or call your dealer. The dealer might fix it free (probably not though and may not be worth the hassle).


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i noticed my express up doesnt work for a few minutes after reconnecting battery.


----------

